# biggest buck on trail cam



## backyard buck (Jan 21, 2009)

lets see the biggest buck you have ever gotten on a trail camera. ive had some bucks but nothing worth showing


----------



## Ole Dog (Jan 21, 2009)

Here's one from Wilkes county.


----------



## Bruz (Jan 21, 2009)

Meriwether County


----------



## JoeKnowsBows (Jan 21, 2009)

Got this pic Nov. of 2007


----------



## backyard buck (Jan 21, 2009)

joe that buck has alot of character i would like to have him on my wall


----------



## Hardwoods (Jan 21, 2009)

This is from Sumter County.


----------



## georgiabuckbuster (Jan 21, 2009)

man i thought i had some nice bucks on my trail cam but that one Joe has just kills mine but i do have about 1000000000 pics of one buck that has 3 main beams but every single freakin one is at night


----------



## JoeKnowsBows (Jan 21, 2009)

backyard buck said:


> joe that buck has alot of character i would like to have him on my wall



Yes he does. His mass is unbelievable. I saw his once and dang he's huge. Never got a shot though.


----------



## cpowel10 (Jan 21, 2009)

It is either the top 10 pt or the bottom 10 pt (two different deer).  I killed the second deer.


----------



## joefishin (Jan 21, 2009)

*My big one*

Here's my nice one from a couple of years ago.


----------



## Bonasty07 (Jan 21, 2009)

These are some nice ones


----------



## backyard buck (Jan 21, 2009)

joefishin said:


> Here my nice one from a couple of years ago



can we say FRIEK NASTY


----------



## JoeKnowsBows (Jan 21, 2009)

joefishin said:


> Here my nice one from a couple of years ago



WOW what a big old buck he is.
He's one fat old buck. Was that picture taken in early spring as it started to green up or early fall before frost?


----------



## overunder (Jan 21, 2009)

Man thats some nice ones.


----------



## joefishin (Jan 21, 2009)

That one was taken in the fall under persimmon trees on a hedgerow. You can see the cotton behind him still having leaves.


----------



## Rackbuster (Jan 21, 2009)

The one at the feeder I got this year.
The second one never did see it .


----------



## leadoff (Jan 21, 2009)

Before and after....


----------



## Smokey (Jan 22, 2009)

My best on a TC thus far.  Also a picture of the same buck which I took from a ground blind.  Both were taken back behind the house.


----------



## hummdaddy (Jan 22, 2009)

*this years crop*


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 22, 2009)

biggest Ive ever gotten.  all from last couple of years


----------



## rutandstrut (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## drenalin08 (Jan 22, 2009)

*heres one of my biggest on cam*

One from Illinois


----------



## cpowel10 (Jan 22, 2009)

rutandstrut said:


>



That shot is awesome!  I would of thought the bat would be blurred.  Turned out great


----------



## BOWROD (Jan 22, 2009)

*biggest*

biggest  buck off my trail camera{ moultrie}--as far as i know he's still walking around in heard county..


----------



## Deer Ole Dad (Jan 22, 2009)

Biggest one I have a pic of


----------



## bowhuntonly (Jan 22, 2009)

These two are from this season. The first deer made it through, the second deer wasn't so lucky.


----------



## cpowel10 (Jan 22, 2009)

bowhuntonly said:


> These two are from this season. The first deer made it through, the second deer wasn't so lucky.



Is that first buck the same as your avatar after he broke it?  Both really good looking bucks!


----------



## bowhuntonly (Jan 22, 2009)

Yes and he broke his rack after the other deer was killed so maybe there is an even bigger one running around.


----------



## backyard buck (Jan 22, 2009)

its not much but i havnt had a trail camera for a while


----------



## Son (Jan 22, 2009)

*biggest buck*






Just got the camera. Can't start off big ya know.


----------



## BigBuckDown08 (Jan 22, 2009)

My best one the past 2 yrs and finally harvested him this year on nov,20. Truck buck contender week 10 fulton co


----------



## Big Kuntry (Jan 23, 2009)

joefishin said:


> Here's my nice one from a couple of years ago.



now, that is a nice mature animal.!!!


----------



## mastr001 (Jan 23, 2009)

hey golightly, do you have another picture of that guy.  he is a big mature deer.


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 23, 2009)

A couple of the biggest ones I've gotten on my Cuddeback...


























And one that I had to zoom in on in photoshop to see him better...


----------



## davidhelmly (Jan 23, 2009)

Here are a couple from Iowa in Nov '07


----------



## cooker338 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Decent bucks*

Here are a few i got on my land in floyd county


----------



## bigbrannew (Jan 23, 2009)

OH that makes me sick!!! great pics guys, they are some wall hangers


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 23, 2009)

davidhelmly said:


> Here are a couple from Iowa in Nov '07


I don't think I could ever get tired of lookin' at those giants!


----------



## p&y finally (Jan 23, 2009)

*my biggest*

my biggest


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 23, 2009)

p&y finally said:


> my biggest


Sweeeet!!!


----------



## MAC12 (Jan 23, 2009)

Here's one.


----------



## Derek (Jan 23, 2009)

my biggest from this year.....many pics of him....here are a few....my brothers father-in-law killed him chasin a doe this year.  scored 160 1/8


----------



## tah1982 (Jan 23, 2009)

Nice one! Do you have an after pic?


----------



## ROBERTH41 (Jan 23, 2009)

*big pic*

heres a pic of one out of my back yard last year


----------



## kevincox (Jan 23, 2009)

heres mine


----------



## Chadx1981 (Jan 24, 2009)

kevincox said:


> heres mine




Ya right Kevin!


----------



## Chadx1981 (Jan 24, 2009)

*My biggest*

Heres mine


----------



## sandtree (Jan 24, 2009)

Taylor county


----------



## ultramag (Jan 24, 2009)

The one that i had in my crosshairs twice and couldnt close the deal this past season


----------



## Triple T (Jan 24, 2009)

Here are my biggest bucks so far. The first one i found dead in Feb 08. Just glad i got his rack before the tree rats and rats got to it.


----------



## Katera73 (Jan 24, 2009)

My biggest so far


----------



## cpowel10 (Jan 25, 2009)

Triple T said:


> Here are my biggest bucks so far. The first one i found dead in Feb 08. Just glad i got his rack before the tree rats and rats got to it.



Hey T...I wonder if what is um....rather inflamed....between his legs had anything to do with his demise?


----------



## Triple T (Jan 25, 2009)

cpowel10 said:


> Hey T...I wonder if what is um....rather inflamed....between his legs had anything to do with his demise?



Don't think so. The other pics I got of him through the years the inflammation is gone!


----------



## BIGHORN26 (Jan 25, 2009)

cherokee co.


----------



## backyard buck (Jan 25, 2009)

p&y finally said:


> my biggest



that is a beast


----------



## Joe Moran (Jan 26, 2009)

This the buck we always called "the big 8".
We had a bunch of pictures of this guy all through out the season.
My wife saw him twice & couldn't get a shot. As far as we know, he'll be there next season.


----------



## gottabowhunt (Jan 27, 2009)

here some from webster


----------



## DDD (Jan 27, 2009)

All of these bucks were in Gwinnett.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 28, 2009)

DDD said:


> All of these bucks were in Gwinnett.



Some monsters there.


----------



## Luke0927 (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## oregonbowhunter (Jan 28, 2009)

*b4 and after*

2 pics


----------



## davel (Jan 28, 2009)

Compared to some of the others on here he is small but this is the biggest I've gotten on camera so far...


----------



## jdkelly12 (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## blong (Jan 28, 2009)

*ms giant 173 5/8*

Jefferson davis county


----------



## sgtstinky (Feb 1, 2009)

wow, now thats some good stuff...


----------



## swamphawg (Feb 1, 2009)

*Here's my biggest so far*

Would love to see him in the woods some time...


----------



## WOODS N WATER (Feb 2, 2009)

sure would be nice to actually see 1 of these guys


----------



## Hammack (Feb 2, 2009)

A few from the past couple years...


----------



## buckmaster243 (Feb 2, 2009)

hook me up wit some of those


----------



## brittonl (Feb 2, 2009)

Not my biggest, but decent size for Polk Co.


----------



## Chadx1981 (Feb 2, 2009)

oregonbowhunter said:


> 2 pics



Where did all those kills come from my goodness?


----------



## overunder (Feb 2, 2009)

nice


----------



## Son (Feb 15, 2009)

*Biggest*

Wow, and Wow.  That's some nice bucks..


----------



## cam-man (Feb 15, 2009)

*2 of the biggest i got this year*

2008 pics GREAT PICTURES EVERYBODY


----------



## wpeels (Feb 16, 2009)

i like the 3rd picture best its a massive papa pump


----------



## Stingray23 (Feb 16, 2009)

Meriwether County 8, Two shots with the cam, zero with the gun.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 18, 2009)

david...i don't ever get tired of lookin at that iowa beast. it amazes me how small his body is. good lookin pictures from everybody


----------



## 264 Fred (Feb 18, 2009)

*Best Buck*

Best Buck on TC from 08/09 season .


----------



## johnnybangbang (Apr 11, 2009)

Took the "Big Guy" in Crawford County, Ga November 12, 2006. 
Pic was taken in July 2006.
Last two pics of his buddy that he ran with until Rut started.


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Apr 11, 2009)

Guys, I don't know how ya'll ever make it to work or anywhere else besides the woods with bucks like this running around!!!  I don't know what I'd do if I checked my TC and had one of these on there!


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## Big 8 (Apr 12, 2009)

Here is some pics of my best deer. Which one of these 4 deer do ypu think is the best.


----------



## Ronbow (Apr 12, 2009)

*In my yard on Lake Oconee*

WHY THE RUT GETS THEM EVERY TIME !!!!!!!! AND THIS GUY MADE THE SEASON HE SHOULD BE A GOOD ONE NEXT YEAR.


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Apr 12, 2009)

I also like the action shots:


----------



## turbogt (Apr 12, 2009)

Big 8 said:


> Here is some pics of my best deer. Which one of these 4 deer do ypu think is the best.


#2 & #4 look like the same deer.  If I had to pick I'd say either #2 or #3, but I doubt I would be that choosy if any one of those showed up around me!


----------



## brittonl (Apr 24, 2009)

*'Ol Split Brow*

I posted this pic back in Feb. and was accused numerous times of being a faked photo. No doubt, next year I am going to try and prove them wrong with a photo from the back of my truck!


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 24, 2009)

Man ya'll got some nice-uns.


----------



## ponyboy (May 4, 2009)

some good pics ........


----------



## Son (May 4, 2009)

*Biggest*

I don't see anything fake about that last buck. I have one on the wall with a split G-2 and on the other side a split brow. Nice deer if ya ask me. Good luck on em.


----------



## Killdee (May 4, 2009)

Heres a couple of my favorites


----------



## BANDT (May 5, 2009)

Largest one I've ever had was just a 6 ptr


----------



## Chadx1981 (May 18, 2009)

Joe Anderson said:


> Got this pic Nov. of 2007



That deer is sick!


----------



## GeorgiaPineHunter (May 18, 2009)

He ain't much


----------



## Swamprat (May 19, 2009)

Nice bucks all...course you do see the pattern.

Night shot, night shot, night shot, night shot, oops day shot, night shot, night shot, night shot, night shot, more night shots, night shot, holy cow....a day shot and I was in a different stand 300 yards away, night shot, night shot.....

Keep them posted up though folks and hopefully all of you will be wrapping a hand around some of that antler in the future.


----------



## hudalla (May 21, 2009)

*Two from Fulton County.*

Here is an action shot of a buck in my Mom's backyard from last year.  I have never seen him in real life until he was hit by a car last year.  The video is taken 24.5 yards from my Mom's deck.  Needless to say the cops took the rack.  Makes me sick to my stomach. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8lQKKXEK3c&feature=related


----------



## barry mooney (May 21, 2009)

*some from last year*

some from last year


----------



## HVACTECH26 (May 23, 2009)

nice pics guys


----------



## Nastytater (May 23, 2009)

ultramag said:


> The one that i had in my crosshairs twice and couldnt close the deal this past season



     Big Fat Healthy Boy.....Next season,do you need some Help to close the deal.I'd be more than happy to help...lol
     Just kidding,good luck to ya,hopefully you'll get this older boy.....He's a keeper.....Got some age on him....


----------



## Nastytater (May 23, 2009)

Golightly said:


> Here are a couple more pics.


      Hopefully,you haven't showed many of these photo's to any friends that know where your spot is.....


----------



## BCHunter (May 26, 2009)

Less than 15 minutes Before .........................& After.
Laurens County 
Nov. 2005


----------



## BCHunter (May 26, 2009)

I got several pics of this one but all were at night. 
Laurens County 2004


----------



## BThunder (May 26, 2009)

South Fulton County.


----------



## Chadx1981 (May 27, 2009)

edited for TAC on the last


----------



## Chadx1981 (May 27, 2009)

dang and you get em what idd he score


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 27, 2009)

BThunder said:


> South Fulton County.



What a giant. That deer has got it all. And a bow kill at that. Congrats to you!!!


----------



## davidhelmly (May 27, 2009)

Here are a few


----------



## BThunder (May 27, 2009)

Chadx1981 said:


> dang and you get em what idd he score



He grossed 185 5/8.

174 3/8 B & C


----------



## BThunder (May 27, 2009)

Chadx1981 said:


> holy  on the last



Funny you say that! We name all of the big deer we catch on our trail cams. The other club members and I couldn't think of a good one for this deer. Everytime we would show pics of this deer to anyone the first thing out of their mouths was " Holy ".  So, we named him "Holy 4" as in any four letter word you choose to use!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 27, 2009)

BThunder said:


> Funny you say that! We name all of the big deer we catch on our trail cams. The other club members and I couldn't think of a good one for this deer. Everytime we would show pics of this deer to anyone the first thing out of their mouths was " Holy ".  So, we named him "Holy 4" as in any four letter word you choose to use!



Sounds like a good name to me.


----------



## fish hawk (May 29, 2009)

absolute BEAST!!!!!


----------



## widowmaker1 (May 29, 2009)

one in the back. in ga. killed by neighbor this past year-170's


----------



## kcausey (May 29, 2009)

I'll share a buddy's pics from 2008...he sent these to me while we were on the midwest trip he had to miss....worth county bucks...i believe both will grow tremendously.










Here's a few of my own....and i have vowedto get someof those Bibb Co giants on camera this year...





















personal favorite from the treestand...


----------



## kcausey (May 29, 2009)

kevincox said:


> heres mine



If i were you....that would be mine too!


----------



## Ace1313 (May 29, 2009)

*Taliaferro county Bucks*

Here are a couple of nice ones looking to catch up with next year.  The last picture is a nice buck that you can see running off.


----------



## Foster51 (May 29, 2009)

Not a good pic but the deer is 50 yards from my dads front door in Effingham Co


----------



## pikehunter (Jun 2, 2009)

Pike County.


----------



## backyard buck (Jun 5, 2009)

great deer guys these are FREAKS


----------



## Wetzel (Jun 5, 2009)

This is my biggest trail camera buck.  A nice buck anywhere, but for Union County, this is a great buck.


----------



## CAM-O (Jun 5, 2009)

WoW, All of those are such GREAT Deer Pics! Very impressed, Great job to all of you!!:   clap:


----------



## backyard buck (Jun 7, 2009)

that deer almost looks like a mule deer its body size is huge


----------



## Ace1313 (Jun 8, 2009)

Stud! Wezel, never seen a better mountain buck.


----------



## CCROLAND (Jun 8, 2009)

*Mine....*

From last year. Never saw him again.


----------



## sman (Jun 8, 2009)

There are some monster bucks on here.

kcausey, I don't think I could walk to the stand in the dark with that gator roaming around on land.  How in the world do you do it?


----------



## ultramag (Jun 11, 2009)

Nastytater said:


> Big Fat Healthy Boy.....Next season,do you need some Help to close the deal.I'd be more than happy to help...lol
> Just kidding,good luck to ya,hopefully you'll get this older boy.....He's a keeper.....Got some age on him....



Yep he was a mature deer alright..I had a shot at him while he was running a doe..Whistled at him but he wouldnt slow down..when he did stop ..he was in some real thick stuff and i backed off of the trigger..didnt want to wound him..well he was killed the next morning on the property next by a guy from Mississippi..He was probably 250lbs plus in the trail cam photo and had lost 70lbs or more while rutting..He grossed in the 170s with all of the mass measurements..it wasnt meant for me to kill him i reckon..


----------



## turbogt (Jun 12, 2009)

I'd have no trouble at all ground checking any of those - especially with a stick & string.


----------

